# Deciding next steps when conceiving naturally isn't happening



## Tinaj (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm 44, and had a miscarriage at 6 weeks in January - my doctor was optimistic that I could still have a baby naturally, but I'm having my doubts now. We went to the open evening at CRGH last week which seemed very good (incomparison to the London Fertility Clinic who said egg donation was my only option) ... anyone any experiences of CRGH? We are planning to see Dr Saab ..


----------



## Tammie D (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,I haven't had treatment at the CRGH,but a very close friend of mine had her treatment there in April and it was successful,She said it's a very good clinic. Am not sure who she saw while she was having treatment but their success rate is meant to be very high.  Wishing you all the best, I hope ur treatment will be successful


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Tina
Didnt want to read and run hun - wanted to welcome you and offer you some personal advice/support.

I began my treatment at the age of 39 and my clinic never once mentioned that I may prefer to use donor eggs. If you've not already done this, what you need to do first is to have blood tests done which will give you an indication of your expected egg reserve, this will give an 'indicator' on how successful you would be during the stimulation process.

Wishing you all the very best - but we're here for you anytime you need support.

But in the meantime, you may like to check out the London Thread as it has links to chat which covers CRGH : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

Any questions you have or need help with anything, please post.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

